# looking to start as medical records abstractor



## Shirldenise (May 4, 2011)

> I have had my CPC since 2006 and have kept current with it, my focus is cardiology, I have 7 years of experience in cardiac monitoring, and ekg's. I also completed a Specialized Clinical Technician course along with phlebotomy and telemetry. Are there any medical offices in Delaware that could utilize my experience and knowledge, I have a para-legal diploma. Need employment in doctors office or law office..please respond with help, thanksthreestarswide@yahoo.com


 the job could be in delaware, maryland or philadelphia


----------

